# how to dilute dyes



## liangzhao

I am working on red oak finishing. Someone suggested isopropyl alcohol to dilute dyes (I use TransTint® Liquid Dyes). However, I search on woodcraft, there is not isopropyl alcohol, instead, I only found Denatured Alcohol. Can I use Denatured Alcohol instead of isopropyl alcohol ?


----------



## Mike Jones

liangzhao said:


> I am working on red oak finishing. Someone suggested isopropyl alcohol to dilute dyes (I use TransTint® Liquid Dyes). However, I search on woodcraft, there is not isopropyl alcohol, instead, I only found Denatured Alcohol. Can I use Denatured Alcohol instead of isopropyl alcohol ?


Denatured Alcohol is the preferred solvent for your alcohol-based dyes. Available in most paint stores or paint departments of Hardware stores.


----------



## BarbS

liangzhao said:


> I am working on red oak finishing. Someone suggested isopropyl alcohol to dilute dyes (I use TransTint® Liquid Dyes). However, I search on woodcraft, there is not isopropyl alcohol, instead, I only found Denatured Alcohol. Can I use Denatured Alcohol instead of isopropyl alcohol ?



You can use distilled water with TransTint dyes; the difference is, the isopropyl alchol raises the grain less, but will require a Very light sanding touch after dying anyway. One more tip: don't sand your turning to a highly burnished surface before dying. I learned the dye soaks in better if you only sand to about 320 before applying the dye. That will help it absorb more evenly.


----------



## NYWoodturner

I've never tried the Isopropyl, but you probably have it in your medicine cabinet. That is just plain rubbing alcohol available at any pharmacy, grocery store or big box retailer.

I have used the DNA as a carrier for the dye and then burned off the alcohol as soon as I got it brushed on. This seems to help get a more even color. If your coloring a burl  you don't need to worry about it because you want to accent the differences in the grain. Without burning it off you can get a more blotchy color because of the different absorption rate of the heart / sapwood, end grain and face grain. it is more prevalent in end grain turnings. I would definitely experiment on a scrap piece of the same wood before you dye your finished piece.


----------

